# Visa approved



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Woo hoo, resident visa now approved for all the family including 20 yr old!! flights booked 27th march. Now the hard work begins sorting everything out in less than 5 weeks :/ any advice or anything that u think we might forget/oversee etc would be grateful. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Amt70 said:


> Woo hoo, resident visa now approved for all the family including 20 yr old!! flights booked 27th march. Now the hard work begins sorting everything out in less than 5 weeks :/ any advice or anything that u think we might forget/oversee etc would be grateful. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


That's fantastic news! Well done - and especially good news re 20 year old.

One tip on electric things - bring a number of those short extension leads with 5 sockets. Then you change the plug on the end when you get here and continue to plug in all your UK plugs. (our electricity supply is almost identical to the UK). Oh and buy a couple of packs of rawlplugs from B&Q - for some reason they're expensive/non-existent over here....


----------

